# Best glass cleaner and applicator



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Guys (and girls)

New to the site and the world of detailing and loving some of the technical knowledge and posts on here.

I've always been keen on keeping my car clean and tidy with regular wash, clay wax etc but have only recently got the bug properly and been introduced to the world of iron x, pre clean snow foam, wheel sealant etc etc and will soon be purchasing a DA polisher to remove all those fine swirls (once I get a bit of confidence anyway )

I've built up a decent army of products based on some of the comments I've been reading on here including drying towels, tyre cleaner etc eat but haven't managed to properly nail down a quality glass cleaner and applicator.

I'm sure there are loads of posts on this but any current experiences of decent products would be most welcome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Nilco Nilglass in a spray bottle, a Paragon fishscale microfibre to wipe off and one more to buff if necessary.
Easy peasy.


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Cheers Sh1ner, appreciate the reply

Have seen this one mentioned a few times


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dooka glass paired with a shop n shine waffle weave is by far my best combo yet

Also great if you vape as it gets rid of the film


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

KKD glass cleaner, shop n shine cloth is good- KKD also do an interesting glass cloth


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Sh1ner said:


> Nilco Nilglass in a spray bottle, a Paragon fishscale microfibre to wipe off and one more to buff if necessary.
> Easy peasy.


This ^^^^
A great combo that I use aswell, for flawless streak free glass.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

wowo's glass cleaner with a paragon microfiber fishscale glass cloth , awesome combo  and wowo's is totally safe on aftermarket tint as it has no solvents or alcohol in it


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Gtechniq glass cleaner is best glass cleaner I've ever used..it never goes streaky


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Just used a sample of auto glanz moonshine from sample this and a quality product with a quick flash point. Beats my usual swissvax crystal.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

maxed powers glass cleaner, auto glanz moonshine are both brilliant.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Sonax nano window cleaner applied with green sonax window cloth. If you use the nano screen wash as well throw your wipers away you won't need them better than a glass sealant.


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

Blacky010_10 said:


> Guys (and girls)
> 
> New to the site and the world of detailing and loving some of the technical knowledge and posts on here.
> 
> ...


We are just about to launch *Airtune* glass cleaner in the UK (and other interior cleaning products) and all have their own unique applicator enabling much finer and controlled spraying. Under test with several DW followers, all feedback so far has been excellent and I am hoping to be able to post their reviews for you when received. Ease of use, low dosage and streak free are just three key outcomes.

All *Airtune* products also incorporate a dual function - cleaning a particular aspect such as glass, dash, upholstery but with some odour removal properties too. If you use the whole suite of products, you will be sure of a very clean and fresh smelling car.

Will be back with further news soon.:driver:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

QD and a normal plush mf during the drying process works just as well as any specialist glass cloth and cleaner I think.


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Sh1ner said:


> Nilco Nilglass in a spray bottle, a Paragon fishscale microfibre to wipe off and one more to buff if necessary.
> Easy peasy.


Absolutely - 5 litres for £5 in B&Q as well.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Cuffy said:


> Absolutely - 5 litres for £5 in B&Q as well.


I thought that was a clearance offer only - it was on for £10 for the 5l pack (which is still good value TBH). Not that I need any more - I bought two 5l packs when my local B&Q were clearing it out and even using it around the house as well I've probably got 10 year's worth 

If anyone does find some at that price grab it, yes it smells a bit but that soon goes, the performance is top notch and the VFM pretty much unbeatable.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just to throw another one into the pot my favourite is Power Maxed Window Cleaner


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I am Suprised that no one has mentioned the koch chemie speed glass cleaner ,its *SUPERB!* and my go to for the last 5 months.SJ.


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

steelghost said:


> I thought that was a clearance offer only - it was on for £10 for the 5l pack (which is still good value TBH). Not that I need any more - I bought two 5l packs when my local B&Q were clearing it out and even using it around the house as well I've probably got 10 year's worth
> 
> If anyone does find some at that price grab it, yes it smells a bit but that soon goes, the performance is top notch and the VFM pretty much unbeatable.


I think I'm lucky in Ipswich, no one buys it, it's been fiver for 5 litres for ages. I have 10l and started to use it on the house windows.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Posts001 (Mar 17, 2009)

Loving the meguairs one, with 2 microfibres - smells great and no streaks


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Not necessarily a glass cleaner, but I've found CarPro Eraser very good for cleaning glass.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

I've never found any so called 'glass cleaner' to be any good, as they still all leave behind what I call the haze/murk on the inside. Sure there's no streaks but it aint clean. Even my 15% IPA mix doesn't get rid of it.

So for me, it's always a dedicated glass polish applied by an applicater and then buffed off.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Windowlene?! 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Must be a +1 for Sonax Xtreme Glass Clear Nano Pro. Yet another ECP bargain. Currently under a fiver. Easy to use inside and out, streak free and the water behaviour this week in torrential rain was more than impressive. You only need to get upto about 35mph and even the side windows were nearly dry. My other recommendation is for Scholl Concepts Ice glass clear gel. I've had a bottle of this for ages and never tried it. I guess it's about a tenner for 500ml but you just need so little of this product for it to clean. It also adds a layer of polymers or something but very similar to the Sonax. As for applicators I use some 40x40 waffle weave microfibres. Don't have a clue where I got them from but they are good with glass.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

daz4311 said:


> Gtechniq glass cleaner is best glass cleaner I've ever used..it never goes streaky


I will need to try that I hate streaky glass.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

daz4311 said:


> Gtechniq glass cleaner is best glass cleaner I've ever used..it never goes streaky





Ross said:


> I will need to try that I hate streaky glass.


G-techniq stuff was the last load of rubbish I purchased. I refer you to my previous comment above.

Honestly, AG glass polish does a far better job! Just don't get it near plastics and less product is more. Never have the stars twinkled so much, when viewed through my panoramic roof :argie:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nought wrong with gtechniq g6 if ur using a proper glass cloth and not a regular microfibre


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

I've used dedicated waffle weave cloths on my glass for some time now, so not generic microfibers and still the G6 fails.

Glass polishes aren’t fussy about cloths either, historically I've used all sorts of towels/rags to good effect.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Just ordered 10 Paragon Fishscale glass cloths and some Moonshine. Had some trouble today using normal microfibres just couldn't get it to look like Glass. Kept seeing either hazing or smears which just looked terrible.


----------



## maxw (Jun 20, 2016)

Cuffy said:


> I think I'm lucky in Ipswich, no one buys it, it's been fiver for 5 litres for ages. I have 10l and started to use it on the house windows.
> 
> Ha ha your not I'm in Ipswich to and brought 10 lit for £10 lol
> 
> ...


----------



## pd1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sh1ner said:


> Nilco Nilglass in a spray bottle, a Paragon fishscale microfibre to wipe off and one more to buff if necessary.
> Easy peasy.


Thanks, Just brought both and works a treat.:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep, Nilglass + glass cloth is a great combination.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Cuffy said:


> I think I'm lucky in Ipswich, no one buys it, it's been fiver for 5 litres for ages. I have 10l and started to use it on the house windows.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


You are not alone got mine from the Ipswich store as well on the way home. Haven't used it yet but a lot cheaper than AG fast glass


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

I've used meguiars for years now,even on the windows/mirrors at home,never streaky and cleans great,only ever used that one so cannot compare really,one day I'll tear myself away from it and try and other one


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Taxboy said:


> You are not alone got mine from the Ipswich store as well on the way home. Haven't used it yet but a lot cheaper than AG fast glass


Glad someone else is cashing in, just hope it stays yes price. It's good stuff, like most glass cleaners it's all about the cloth(s)

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

pd1 said:


> Thanks, Just brought both and works a treat.:thumb:


Don't thank me, thank Nikka.
Having lost count of the number I have tried over the years I saw his recommendation and have not used anything else since, for any type of glass, vehicular or domestic. It just works doesn't it? I cannot fault it.
I have cleaned hundreds of screens with it now and had no problems and no complaints.

Some are nearly as good but dry too fast or too slow, some are just awful and just spread it everywhere and leave a bigger mess than when you started.
Polishes can be good but often take longer, can be dusty, can be difficult to remove and if you get them on the dash can leave you with a headache.
I have had no real problems with Gtechniq G4. It does take longer but I get no streaks or smears and the glass appears genuinely clean. I always use it before applying G1 on the outside.

I do think the cloth plays a big part too. Some pockets to float the grot into makes the world of difference.
I lost my sense of smell a few years ago and until steelghost mentioned it I had never really considered it being a bit smelly but as no one has complained I'll stick with using it.


----------

